# Shin Megami Tensei: Persona Entity (Main Thread)



## Chronos (Jan 8, 2012)

*Shin Megami Tensei: Persona Entity RP OCC*

_[[RP based on the SMT-verse. Mixed with a few ideas I had in mind]] _





I art thou? And I am thou
?

You sleep. Through your dreams you witness the incandescent flames of hope and disaster. A war wages upon the land of dreams, the worlds as we know it now slips through our grasps as humanity now lays in eternal slumber. The Earth was visited by a horrid black mist, a mist that now rages that now throughout the earth enveloping humans in its grip.  Only a few can be said to hold the ?potential? to acquire power needed to survive this conundrum?

The Land of Dreams.

A land that takes in mid-evil times, humans live wonderfully, secluded in an illusion that this is, was and will always be their home? While a being of evil that lives within a large tower feeds on the consciousness of the living and ultimately kills them. Monsters rage, beings of evil are within the large tower. 

You have dug deep in your soul; you who have fought through torment and anguish, knowing that what you see isn?t a reality. Those with the potential venture forth the gate. The gate that leads through deception, and walk amongst the shadows, a large tower that pierces the heavens.

Within you will be brought to another world? a world where sin rages, where evil domains. Yet another land, much like the one you were, but that land is secluded to evil, where the Shadows roam free. This is where you will prove your might; this is where you decide your fate.

Will you choose the side of good? And rid the world from Chaos?

Or will you give in to your lust for power? And become a being of malice, causing the world to end?

Abide to your decision?

You won?t be given a second chance.


_Rules_

-Do Not Post Unless You Have Created a Character In The OCC And It's Been Approved
-Sig Must be Turned Off
-Don't Double Post
-Failure To Do So Will Result In Deduction Of Points


​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 8, 2012)

_Vince Garland_
Begging​
It was time... A slight build of curiosity brew within his body. His hand which held a large steel engraved item that gleamed along with the rays of the sun, a spear of his 'suppose' late father was passed down to him as a slight inheritance. A young man with hair of blue ventured through a lush forest. Not a slight amount of danger could be seen through miles, not in the slightest... However his sense roared like a hungry tiger. The vision his eyes pictures was not as it seemed, his surrounding held a dark growing aura of malice and blood lust. Mustering whatever courage he could the young man own consciousness spoke as if it were a person '_Venture to the tower..._' Though the voice held empty meaning, no tone of reaction, that split second he heard that voice, he knew within him that this was not his time.

Vesions- memories of a life far beyond this one progressed through his mind... not a single ounce was false, he could sense it in his very soul. This _reality_ that he resided in was all, but a cleaver ruse to entrap the soul of humans here. Many have heard this story, even him at one moment heard a man spew the very words that forever echoed in the consciousness of his mind. 

_"This world isn't real!"_

In truth he shunned the man, considered him worthless and the leftovers of an ash pile... but now things have changed. His thought themselves had changed the world he lived in was nothing, but a farce! 

"The tower."

The worlds blurred out of his mouth. What thoughts he held were not hidden from others. His mien demonstrated distress, his eyes cringed in anger, his steps were heavy as he moved forward towards the road. The truth he seemed to have been implanted in his mind was nothing, but just a disguise to envelop the truth from the citizens of the unnamed land...

The young man, who's hands gripped the spear tightly in his palm had reached the tower that reached the heaven. His eyes unwavering, he only glanced at it's seeming magnificence, the golden gates that barged his path towards the gates, emanated a slight light. Powerful enough to obscure his vision ever so slightly. He was in awe of the spectacle before him. The sight of the gates that were said to never open, had now slid open allowing him to pass through the gates. 

Without an once of hesitation to stop him, his step now turned to a run as he placed his hand on the tower's large door and opened and yet another flashing light obscured his sight. Placing his hands in front of his eyes, slightly blocking the incoming light that reflected upon his eyes... 

The light faded seconds before the door managed to open... the tower was no longer there, the area was still very much the same, the landscape, the tress, to the slightest detail everything was all as he left it. Only the tower was no longer there.

"What the hell just happened? Where's the tower!? Where!?"

His frustration was demonstrated. He was positive that these where memories and not dreams he held, memories of him in a different... universe? In a different land? Yes, they were true. Then the voice... once again said something...

"I am thou, and thou art I."

"Who are you...?"

The squirming sound of gelatine resounded in his ear. His eyes darted towards where the sound emanated... a total of three being... being that emanated evil from them., the sight of these being brought a chill towards this young man's spine. The scent of death allured the air.

The beings-monsters stood from the very earth they tainted. A mask had appeared on their somewhat gelatinous form, disgusted by the sight young Vince had winced, retaliating by holding the spear tightly within his hands, he kicked the earth beneath his and rushed towards this things. 

"Arrgghhh!!!!"

Beings that called forth death as their ally, he swung his spears towards the first one, slicing it in half before he could step back and witness ah the monster before him squirmed... trying to pull it self together it continued, until it stopped signifying the death of this monster.

His eyes moved towards the next to as the voice once again spoke to him.

"These are.... shadows"

"I believe you...."

"Call me forth..."

"What is your name?"


....


His eyes closed as his mental state eased... the so called shadow began their attack, relentless they rushed towards Vince with the finesse of a rhino... 

"Persona! Jecht!"

A card soon appeared within his hand. The moment it did the young Vince closed it and the sounds of glass breaking resounded the forest. The shadow pounced the young man...

*SLICE *

To be sliced by a huge swords in half. A being of power resonated from the very consciousness of the young man this thing before him. This Person held a strange resemblance, not physical, but emotional, mental...  The other continued it's assault, jumping toward the persona, creating claws out of it jelly like hands and slicing the Persona's chest. the pain had transmitted toward the user... they shared his body... it was clear.

"I art thou, and thou art I. From the sea of my soul you have arrived. As my savior, my sword and my shield. You are my weapon, my guide and my strength. Feel our power. Shadow."

Rushing towards the shadow the Person once again swung it's large sword horizontally, behind him ran Vince, the shadow dodge by once again propelling himself towards the air, Vince had followed and swung his spear vertically, slicing the shadow in two pieces, the persona followed as their eyes gleamed, a power emanated within him as the persona extended his arms and he said.

"Burn"

The persona shot a spherical shape ball of fire and shot it towards the persona, it collided and a small boom was heard. Ashes of what was left of the monster fell. The moment the battle ended, the persona vanished... and a powerful fatigue befell him. Brought to his knees he panted heavily, his head hurt slightly, but he knew his power came froth this slight pain a smirked crossed his lips as he somehow knew something awaited him in the future of this. Excitement brew within he view forwards the large amount of shadows  before him...

Exciting... no?

He lifted himself from the earth as he pointed at the enemy before him, grin unwavering.

"You... I think I know what you are... You're all the cause of this fake world... Very well. It would seem that if I ever want to return to my land... I'll have to kill every single one of you!!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 8, 2012)

_Derek Disward_
His true self​
The land was silent. The sun was shining. There was a young man unconscious who had been laying on the ground for a while now. "Mom, I don't need to get a job, I'm already the greatest hunter in the entire world..." He muttered in his sleep. The droplets of water from the leaves above him made him twitch his nose to get rid the annoying feeling he had. He slowly opened his eyes to see a sky above him, something he would not regularly see instead of a poster of a cartoon pitbull giving off steam out of it's nose with the caption "Bullseye" on it. He slowly closed his eyes again and realized he just saw the sky meaning he's outside and not in his bed.

He immediately opened his eyes, and started to noticed he was lying on the ground with trees surrounding him. "Wait... I don't remember falling asleep outside?" He sprung upwards to observe the area around him. "In fact, I don't remember ever coming to this forest." Derek had a sharp memory of every place he has been to since he is a hunter after all. He then remembered something, the last thing he had done was that he was listening to his professor in his Math Lecture before he was in this forest. "That doesn't make sense, is someone playing a joke on me. Ken, if you are, it's not funny anymore?" He called out to his classmate in the forest. No one had responded, only the wind could be heard.

Derek had felt someone or something staring at him behind him. There was dark red eyes watching him from the bush behind him. He straightened his body and jumped. He covered his head with his arms looking away and his legs trembling, "Don't stare at me!!" His usual opthalmophobia had taken over his mind this time, as he only reacts once every several times he is started at. As the thing with the red eyes started to move forward, it had turned out to be a rabbit. He sighed with relief and suddenly a voice struck his thoughts. "Make haste to the Tower..." Derek was dumbfounded at first but he started to question who just spoke to him and what was the context behind this tower. "Ok so no ones playing a joke on me and this is all real? But it doesn't make any sense, how do I move from being in a city to a outdoors area like this? The countryside from London is like 2 hours away and it doesn't even have dense forests like this."

Derek didn't have any choice but to explore the area. He kneeled down and tested the grass with his fingers. "I would say that no human has visited here or at least this part of the forest." Derek had a grasp of his survival skills from growing up as a hunter so determining recent activity of the forest was a piece of cake for him. He further observed the trees around him, and knew that he had to head northwest to find an exit or at least a area with less trees. As he walked the direction he believed to be an exit, he turned out to be right. He had made it outside of the forest and saw something strange. What he saw was a large tower off into the distance. He then realized that someone had mentioned a tower in his thoughts.

Derek again did not have any choice in what to do since his only way to get information of where he exactly was was to use what he had known. "So the tower it is huh?" He walked forward to the tower off into the distance. There was something strange when he was walking, there was no one around him. No sound could be heard but the wind. He felt like he was the only one alive in the world. He denied the possibility with the fact that it was impossible. 

Before he knew it, he had reached the tower. It seemed that the tower was tall enough to reach out of the earth's atmoshere. "What is this?" He hesitantly said with the logic he learned through education started to show it's flaws. The gate was pure gold, Derek had trouble looking at it since the flashes of light from it almost blinded his eyes. He felt a bit uncomfortable since he was more used to the dark than the light. "O-ok I'm here... Now is someone going to explain what's going on and why am I here?!" Derek yelled, but no response came. "Figures... Maybe I'm going crazy about listening to random voices in my head..." He looked down on the ground when suddenly the gates started to open. He quickly jumped and looked at it. Only the door had stopped his way from going inside.

The young man slowly approached it and grabbed onto the handle. The door wasn't locked, in fact it could be opened. Derek pulled open the door with all his strength. As the door opened, Derek looked inside only to be flashed with even more bright light. He closed his eyes to avoid being blinded by the light. As the light dimmered down, he reopened his eyes to see no Tower in front of him, only the land was seen in the distance. He jumped backwards landing his butt onto the ground. He groaned in pain having hurt his butt, "Wait... where'd that tower go?!" He wiped his eyes only to make sure there was no tower in front of him. "Was I hallucinating or am I just going crazy?" Derek sighed thinking he might need to see a psychiatrist. 

As he slowly got up, something off in the distance started to form out of the ground. There was three dark beings that was approaching Derek from behind. Derek quickly noticed that he was being targeted by something, lucky his opthalmophobia didn't take over him this time. He turned around and jumped backwards. These things come out of the ground in a gelatinous form and a mask appeared in front of them to give them an identity. Derek could not believe these things exist, there was no logic that he learned throughout his years for them to exist. Derek didn't have any choice but to accept this since he knew that they were going to attack him.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 8, 2012)

(continued)

"So you think picking on a hunter is fun huh? Well prepare to be the hunted!" Derek quickly pulled out a glove with a slingshot equipped onto it from his back pocket and slid it into his right hand. He took out some darts that were incredibly sharp and launched five, one after the other, in a matter of 3 seconds at the two beings in front of him. Derek expected them to be at least injured since he had targeted the darts to their temple. It had absorbed the darts and had caused the shadows to be even angrier. Derek was surprised that did nothing to them. "Looks like I gotta try some other methods. Every being at least has some kind of weakness.." He turned the other way and ran towards a forest with the shadows chasing after him. 

"Those darts were sure to at least scratch any kind of animal or human. Why didn't they hurt those things at all?!" Derek couldn't find a logical answer even with the education he had. He climbed up a tree planning to shoot below right at the tip of their skull, if they had one, and hopefully succeed in doing so. As the shadows come beneath him looking for the one that was above them, Derek at launched his darts right on top of one's head. It turned out to be the same result and ineffective. "What?!" Suddenly something had grabbed his foot. Another being had formed out of the tree branch he was standing on. He lost his balance and fell onto the ground. All the darts he kept in his side pocket scattered onto the ground. There was 4 beings, no even more had spawned out of the ground making a total of 6.

He did not have enough time to pick up the darts with these many. He did not have enough time to come up with a counter strategy. He was in a situation he never was in his entire life. He always had a counter plan when his original plans had failed, but this was his first time not being able to do something. He slowly backed away as the being had approached him slowly surrounding him. He continued to back up until he hit a tree. This was it, these beings would obviously kill him. He was on the verge of death. Until that same voice had spoke in his mind.

"_I am thou, and thou art I._"

"What... Who are you?" 

Suddenly, through Derek's mind, his memories of his past started to surge into his brain. One by one, it built up from his childhood to his teen years. All these memories were recapped in a matter of seconds. "Call me forth!" A flash of light surrounded the young man as a tarot card floated down from the heavens. Derek was speechless as he raised his hand out for the card floating down.

The word entered Derek's mind. This word was the ultimate key to survival. One of the beings had plunged straight at Derek for an assault. Derek straightened his eyes and opened his mouth. 

"Pe......." 

The tarot card started to glow bright.

"r....." 

The light surrounding him started to flash blue.

"so....." 

Wind started to blow his hair revealing his covered left eye.

"na!!!!!!!!!!"

Derek had grasped hold of the card. The card had shattered immediately.












As the dark being had almost reached Derek, something behind him had slammed it's fist down upon the being completely eliminating it. "You are..." 

The voice in his head continued to speak. "I am thou and thou art I. You have called me from the dark side of your soul. I am your shield and I am your sword. The shadows before us will no longer harm us." What stood beside Derek was a large angelic being. He felt that he was related to this being that appeared beside him. This was Derek's persona. And his name was Metatron.

"Shadows? Is that what these things are called?" Derek looked at the beings and smirked. "Ok then... I'll just accept this and move on. If your my shield and my weapon, why don't we take these guys out?" The person beside him summoned a holy sword in one hand and flew towards the 5 remaining shadows. 

"Alright, lets try this once more." Derek picked up one of the darts and it transformed into a shed of holy light. He put it on his slingshot and fired it at one of the shadows. It took the hit and was paralyzed. "This is not bad. He takes the front and I take the back." The persona known as Metatron had swung his blade forward taking out the paralyzed shadow. Derek picked up more of his darts and those had transformed into small balls of light. He show them with speed hitting each of the remaining shadows paralyzing them.

"Ok Metatron! Let them feel some light!" 

The Persona raised its hand and holy energy shined down upon the remaining shadows instantly destroying them. Derek started to heavily breath as the one known as Metatron returned back inside him. "My Persona huh... This goes against whatever I learned at my college but... I feel like my Persona's been there for a while now..." Derek turned around exiting the forest and continued down the road as the sun was setting. "I guess I still need to find out what this place actually is..."


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 8, 2012)

Alexander Engel

Let me describe something to you. It is a location, a scene, a memory. But it is also a thought. It is real to some, but false to others. How is this, you ask? How can two people have such radically different views of a single thing? How can one look upon something and say "This is light", and the other say it is dark? How one can say it is truth, and the other lies? When all that one knows is the imaginings of another, well, worlds can become skewed. What I see and what you see are not the same, for I am not you. You see the lies as truth, and the truth as maddness. I see the truth for what it is, and your truth for the imaginings they are.

Ah, but enough rambling. This scene, this thought, created by one but lived by another, truth to most but lies to others, let me describe it. First, the surroundings. It is day, and the sun- the false sun, admittedly, but I will describe it as those who believe it is real see it- is high in the sky. It is spring, warm, and those who feel it are reveling in it, having thrown off the shackles of the winter. There are many trees here, a forest of them- as forests are often comprised of trees- and few signs of humanity. Few I say, for these are not the untamed wilds. Though there are sounds of animals abound, birds and squirrels and deer and other wonderful fauna, there is a cabin here, with smoke spewing from the chimeny, promising life and warmth. In front of the cabin, a path, winding through the woods, to the closest town a few miles away. It is a wild path, covered in brush, and is used more often by animals than people.

Behind this cabin, we see a clearing. There are some logs, sitting upright in the clearing, covered in a myriad of gouges, scoured deep into the bark. However, these are not the claw marks of animals, they are the slices of blades. Two wicked blades, curved and sharp. They are each about a foot long, we see, with hilts, wrapped in leather. The blades show many nicks and scratches, and the leather is well worn, suggesting much use. And, indeed, they have encountered much use, as we can see now. They are in use right now, the blades, by a young man. He has straight black hair, and blue eyes. He is tall, and he stands stright up, his arms hanging at his sides, with the tips of the blades coming just to his knees.

He has just finished using the blades, training, as out here, in the middle of no where- of course, this whole world is nowhere, but I digress- there is much danger, and it is necessary to defend yourself. He is not the best with them, but he has some skill. He slides the blades into their sheathes at his hips, sighing, tired but satisfied with his effort. *"That's enough for today"* he tells us- not literally, of course, he does not know we are observing, you and I. His voice is softspoken, and he speaks a fraction more slowly than most, as if choosing his words with care.

For a minute, he just stands there, thinking. He was training to defend himself, to defend his family, his mother and father. It was only natural for someone his age, but it still felt odd. In the back of his mind, he could feel a...scratching, a nudging. There was something that didn't feel quite right. It felt as if the whole world were covered in a thin oily sheen- that was the best way to describe it. It just was odd. The world itself felt wrong to him, as if he shouldn't be doing this. For a second, he had a strange feeling that he should be...studying? He laughed, and waved it away. He wasn't the child of some noble!

He- and I should mention now, his name, it is Alexander Engel- turns about, intent on going back inside of his house, and stops halfway. Has he seen it? You and I can see it, but I wonder if he has- yes! The tower in the distance, invisible to most, has been seen by him. Only set so far into the woods, he might've seen it a thousand times before today, if it had not just appeared there, if it really existed- if it existed as much as this world does. He- Alex- frowns, confused at this sight. As he studies it, a memory resurfaces. Once, when he went to town for supplies, he heard a voice say something quite curious. It was the voice of a young girl, a voice he had never heard before, but one he imediately recognized. This is what the voice had said: *"If you go to the tower, the mysteries of the world will be unlocked to you".* You and I both know what the young girl's voice meant, and who perhaps who this voice belonged to, but Alexander was quite puzzled at the time, never forgot about it, remembering it ocasionally over the three years sense. But now, he finally understands what that young girl's voice meant, at least in part, that this tower is the tower she spoke of. Alex does not yet know who the voice belongs to, and nor does he know how he knows it, but he can feel it is true. Instinctually, he knows this tower is special. And, as often happens with young men and women, his curiousity gets the better of him. Making sure his parents aren't looking through the windows of the cabin at that moment, he quickly heads into the woods, approaching the tower.

As he enters the woods, he begins at a slow pace, but then, he start to hear strange sounds and whispers, and speeds up. Soon, he is running through the woods at full speed, the branches whipping at him and the underbrush scratching him, tripping him up, but he barely even notices, he has only one thought in his mind: *If i can get to the tower, I will be safe. If I can get to the tower, I will not die. If I can get to the tower, these things will leave me alone, they will go away, they will run away in fear.* He does not know what is following him, he just knows that he can spot things shifting about out of the corner of his eye, things moving in the darkness, malevolent things, evil things..._wrong _things.

Ironically enough, as he was thinking of what would happen when he reached the tower, he didn't realize that, in fact, he had reached the tower, and knocked into it. He fell on his ass, as the doors swung open, and a bright light enveloped him. He could almost feel the things stopping their chase. Of course, he didn't pay much attention, as a flood of new memories rushed into his mind. Or, perhaps I should say old memories- or better yet, true memories, as that was what they were. He realized what his true life was, instead of this fake one. And, as the memories slowed down to a trickle, and finally stopped, he heard a voice:

*"I art thou, and thou art I".*


----------



## Bringer (Jan 8, 2012)

*"Mike Williams"*












_Where am I. Why is it so dark. I remember hanging it with my sisters and girlfriend.But I heard a noise and went outside. But thats it. Am...I dea._

Mike thoughts was cut off. There was a light. It was very thin. But it grew bigger and bigger. Once it opened all the way...he seen a tree. *"Where am I?"* He said noticing he was in a sitting position leaning on a tree. He slowly got up and stretched. *"Emily...Selina....Kate!?"* Mike yelled out.

Mike slowly began to walk. *"Why am I an a forest....how long was a asleep!?"* he said walking. He was so caught up talking to him self he bumped into a tree. *"Okay when did Sarasota Florida have a forest this thick?*"

He then thought. *"Selina. Emily I know you were putting a prank on me..let me guess Kate is in on it to!"* He said with a smile. But when he got no response his smile depleted. *"Guys are you okay.......?!"* He said. He then noticed there was something weird with his outfit. *"Who the fuck put me in this?"* he said in confusion.


He began walking north...or west...he did not know which way he was going. He was not used to forests. He began to have worry. *"This is not real!!!"* He said punching a tree. *"Where are you!!!"* He said. He began to ran...anywhere but there. *"This is not real none of it....it seems to off. Know way I could start off walking out of a door to just ending up here...and where are...Emily...Kate...Selina.....where are they!!"* He said with worry and doubt. 


*"Could it be possible...there here to looking fo...No way!"* He was cut off out of shock from this....unrealistic tall tower. *"This is now officially not Sarasota...heck this is not even Florida I bet!!!" * He said in anger.


*"Well one way to get answers..."* He said walking slowly towards the tower.

As he approached the tower he heard stuff. Rustling in the bushes and whispers. And he had the slight feeling he was being watched. *"Get a grip Mike...its just my imagination!!" * As he walked closer to the door the whispers and rustling got louder..and louder. It was as if it was right in his ear. The loud whispers rung in his ears. It irritated him. The chilling feeling..he just wanted it to stop. *"SHUTUP!!!"* He yelled as he punched the door on the tower. The noises silenced.

*"See just my imagination."* He said calming down. Suddenly the door of the tower...it creaked a little bit and opened a few inches.*"Im sorry about punching your door and for the shouting."* Mike watched the door. *"Um im Mike"* Mike said in confusion to the person who slightly pushed the door open.












After he said that the door opened all the way...but there was no one on the other side. *"Thats not funny......hello.."* He said as he slowly walked in. *"What is this am I in a horror movie!?"* He yelled. After that the door closed...shut! Mike quickly turned around an a attempt to open the tower. But he stopped. He could not put his finger on it. This was indeed creepy. But something made him want to dig deeper.

Mike seen a empty tower. There was nothing in it. But after he blinked bam!! There was a staircase in front of him. *"Hmm walk outside or go up the creepy staircase.....I have to find them!"* He said getting rid of all fear in his body. He quickly took his first step. He heard those whispers. But it was saying something different. But he could not understand it. It was so silent.  It sounded incomplete.

"I".

Mike took a few more steps.

"I art".

Mike took a few more steps

"I art thou,"

Mike was confused. He could kinda make out what it was saying in way. But it sounded like it was not finished speaking. So Mike thought the only way was to continue walking. As he took a few more steps it got louder and clearer and continued.

"I art thou, and". 

Mike knew this voice wanted to continue speaking.

"I art thou, and thou."

Mike quickly stopped. *"Emily?"* He said the name of his young 8 year old sister. This voice sounded just like her. *"Hold on im coming to get you Emily!"* He said as he ran up the steps.

"I art thou, and thou art"

"I art thou, and thou art I".

Mike finally reached the top. And he heard the voice one last time.

"I art thou, and thou art I".


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 9, 2012)

Alexander Engel

Confidence is a funny thing. When you need it, when you're facing insurmountable odds, and you need a bit of help to get you through troubles, it's rare. When you have the advantage, when you are powerful enough to attain victory, you have it in spades. Alex didn't need confidence to make it to the tower, though he certainly would've liked it. He had been afraid for his life- as any of us would've been in his situation. And now, with the tower gone, the thing which he knew was his salvation gone, and the light which drove back the shadows faded away to nothingness, he should be scared out of his mind, and utterly devoid of bravery.












As Alex stands, he looks up, and we see that, though it's the middle of the day, it is dark. Though he is in the center of a clearing, not a single ray of light comes down. The trees surrounding the clearing are huge, and their braches reach high up and inward, creating a net, a barrier, casting the area into shadows. Of course, Shadows of a different kind are abundant as well. Now, Alex can see them; they are no longer the whispering voices he heard as he fled. They are no longer simply hands, gently tugging at his clothes, or teeth nipping at his heels. He can see them. They are no longer hiding at the edge of his vision, confiding to the natural shadows. He can see them. They are no longer unknown threats, dangers he cannot understand. He can _fear _them.

But does he? Does he cower, does he hide, does he flee, does he beg for mercy? It wouldn't matter anyway. If he cowered, they would cackle. If he hid, they would hunt. If he fled, they would follow. If he begged, they would behead. But, we see, he does not. He turns to face them, as well as he can- for they are everywhere, on every side. Weak Shadows, but the kind the inexperienced or the unwary could always fall prey to- this, many have found out, to their dismay. As he considers them quietly, he feels something in his hand, and a bit of light begins to glow from below. As he looks down, both we and he see that little particles of light are materializing in his hand, and as they darken, they come to have a shape. Not a weapon, as Alex hopes for a moment- at least, not a recognizable weapon. It is flat, and rectangular. A card. On the side facing up, we see a white skull in front of a blue door, with a dark sun above it and stairs bellow it. At the very bottom is the latin numeral XIII- 13. An unlucky number, at least for the shadows.

Then, a voice- though only we and Alex hear it. Perhpas the shadows sense it too. It is the voice who spoke just moments ago, and the voice that Alex remembered from three years past: *"Open thine eyes...and let thy power...spring forth!"*

After looking at the card for a moment, Alex crushes it in his hands and, closing his eyes, feels a strong compulsion come over him. Knowing what is about to happen, the shadows rush forward, intent of stopping him. He then begins to speak.

*"Pe..." *he whispers, and the Shadows surge out of the woods towards him.

*"...r..." *he adds, and they bound into the clearing, killer intent in their eyes, hungry for battle.

*"...so..." *he continues, as some leap in the air, intent on pouncing on him and tearing him to shreds.

*"...na" *Alex finishes, as they reach him, seconds away from attack.

Suddenly, a blast of light, as the Shadows are knocked back, howling and whining, in frustration or pain or anger. Alex opens his eyes, blinking, and we all see a figure standing before him. It is a young girl, with porcelain white skin and blonde hair. She wears a simple purple dress and a white ribbon in her hair, as she clasps her hands innocently behind her back. Of course, their is nothing innocent about her, being a persona.

She looked back over her shoulder, giving Alex a small smile, before letting out a terrible, shrill scream. It effects all the shadows, even Alex, but thankfully not you or I. Alex himself goes deaf, while the shadows all suffer similar ill effects. Some also go deaf, while others go blind, and some are frozen in place. The blind ones begin to lash out in panic, and soon all of them are fighting. Alice- the persona- turns back to Alex, and grins, sending a clear message: we fight. Alex nods, and he pulls his two blades out of the sheathes, rushing forward into the fray, fighting confidently though outnimbered and deaf, for the moment. Most of the Shadows are weak ones, either Cowardly Mayas or Merciless Mayas. After cutting three or four to peices, a massive one of them appears, the hight of one and a half men and wearing a golden mask- a King Maya! Alex opens his mouth and instinctually bellows *"Mudo!" *at it- but to no effect. It doesn't even flinch. It reaches a large hand towards Alex, intent on catching him in his hand, but Alex dodges away. Seeing this exchange, Alice runs over to him and uses an ability of her own: Doppleganger's Cloak. Not even you and I can see them as a cloud of darkness envelops them. They blend in easily with the surrounding enviorment and slip away quickly, leaving the remaining shadows behind, confused.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 9, 2012)

_Vince Garland_
Begging​
I art thou, and thou are I.

Those were the words that his head continued to recap over and over again. His power was limited and his breath was heavy. He small amount of shadows before him had been eliminated without a single trace left.

"From the sea of my... soul you have arrived."

Thing started to get confusing. The young man named Vince Garland stood tall as he calmed himself. His eyes slightly narrowed. He had little to no idea what awaited him in the future of him endeavors. All he knew is that at this moment he needed to become stronger. Whatever being of malice this is, is enveloping the entire world and brought them to this meaningless reality. A slight fear build up in his chest, he didn't know how to survive in the wilds, even though his fake memories told him otherwise.   

He had powers, but this didn't feel very good...  

In his mind a flash of... memories started to envelop his thoughts. However this weren't your ordinary memories, they were more like a vision. It began as the boy sat under a shady tree. The moon gleamed under the stars, the shadows hidden in the night...

This- vision demonstrated a type of power he held. A healing one. His hand lifted into the air, staring at it, all the young Vince did was place his hand in his chest and gather mana in his hands. Healing himself he could feel far more refresh that what could ever imagine. This abilities were... astonishing. Never would he have this... magic in the real world, but then again. None of this is real.

"Well- I guess I have no choice. Hopefully I'll find someone who can explain things to me. All I need to do is keep moving. Hopefully I'm not the only one that knows about this. But everyone is also oblivious to what's going on... they'll think I'm nuts. But I can't just keep living in this imaginary reality... I need to head home."

He stood and continued his path to figure out the truth...

Unknowing of what lay before him, blind to any other circumstances... he at least knew that this reality... no this world was a blatant lie. Something completely idiotic that was created by these... creatures, this shadows.


----------



## Laix (Jan 9, 2012)

Rebecca Ashcroft
_The Lion Among Horses_
​"I need a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) already."

Those were the only words that came out of Rebecca Ashcroft's mouth as she pushed past the thick woodland trees and fallen branches and bushes, heading for nowhere. Being in this forest made her think even more negative of the British countryside, expecting a wolf to jump out at any second and ask if she's going to visit her granny. She had no idea where she was, but she suspected that she must've gotten drunk and ended up here somehow. Well... there was no other explanation, even if it doesn't quite add up. It was around noon and Rebecca was sat in the cosy cafe in Marks & Spencers where they only serve coffee to the elderly and upper class. 

Next thing she knew, she was here in this forest. 

Perhaps she did obtain alcohol from somewhere and get pissed out of her mind, but there weren't many forests this thick in Central London. She suspected she was at least in the suburbs surrounding, maybe Wimbledon or South Croydon. Somewhere like that.

The situation was grim if anything, but nothing compared to what Rebecca's been through. The least she could do is continue on and hope she finds someone. If they've got a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on them, then that's a major bonus.

"Okay Becks, just keep on going. There's bound to be someone walking 'round here!" She sighed to herself, carefully stepping over rocks and messy shrubbery filled with thorns. Her arms were crossed ever so tight to her chest, almost welded together even.

It wasn't much longer before she'd come to an ending of the thick forest. It felt like forever she'd been walking through there, and to finally get to the end was a relief for even someone like her. There was a tall tower directly ahead, with no apparent alternate path. Curiosity only got the best of her when it came to finding out if Katie had blown off the boy next door. But in this case, it was a matter of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or no ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). That was serious business.

Not being one to speak too much in the open, Rebecca approached the door silently and grabbed the handle with both of her hands. It was a bit tougher than her bedroom door, but with just a boost of strength she managed to yank it open. The moment she did so however, a bright burst of light blinded her, knocking her off guard.

"Oi mate you got any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on you!?" She yelled out to the light, shielding her eyes with her arms. The light faded away just moments after she asked for cigarettes, but the tower did along with it. All that was left was Rebecca, her brown hair grasping her shoulders and her expression one of annoyance.

"Well that went well! So now I feel like a dickhead and I still don't have any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)," the foul-mouthed girl moaned, looking around before spotting something crawling out of the ground. It was made of a foul, gooey black sludge and big red lips, with teeth sharper than a dog. It had a long tongue that danced at Rebecca, only gaining a disgusted reaction from her.

They moved closer towards her as she stood still with a fearless look in her eyes. "Come any closer mate and I'll knock your fucking head off!" These creatures took no notice of her threat however, simply licking their tongues with a hunger for blood. It was at that point that Rebecca realised that these weren't just some endagered species shipped over from a far away country.

These things weren't even real, and this meant that she wasn't where she suspected she was. She lowered her fist, the fearless Rebecca earlier having dissapeared from the face of this strange territory. Backing away, she tried her hardest to keep her distance. Coming even 5 feet within her was a serious breach of privacy. Now the thoughts going through her head weren't requests for cigarettes, but for salvation.

It's always painful when one accepts reality afterall.










​
_"I am thou, and thou art I."_​ 
"Who was that!?" She cried out, her eyes darting around the area looking for the source of the voice. It had a slight echo to it, leaving her to wonder if it was a voice from within the depths of her mind.

 _"Such trash that girl..."
_
​

The voice of Miss Murple from her old school echoed through her mind. The image of the chubby five foot blonde shaking her head in disbelief began to flash before her mind, along with other memories of her childhood to now. Rebecca visiting her mum at Selfridges; painting crude words in a vibrant blue in the art class; being told she will fail at her GCSEs. Where did this come from? Wasn't this something that happened when someone was about to---
"_Die?_ Am I about to... Die?"

_"Believe in yourself... Call me forth!"_

​This voice... It was a voice of a woman. It was a smokey feminine voice, one that was much sweeter than Rebecca's. A light just as sweet and calm surrounded her. It was a calming light pink with twinkling lights dazzling past her eyes in a furious yet relaxing storm. A tarot card showing the image of what appeared to be a vase with a yellow circle over the background of what looked like protestant church windows. The girl remained speechless as she caught it in her hands, staring at the card. It was if the moment it met her hands, a word entered her mind. It was one that she assosciated with the 'crazy freaks' and their personality disorders.

"Per..."

The tarot card began to glow a similar colour, floating slightly above her hands.

"_So..._"

The light became intense, similar to the blinding light she saw earlier but that was calm. The same sort of light that greeted you at Heaven's Gates.

"_*NAAA!!*_"

Rebecca had released the card, which shattered into tiny glowing fragments. The grotesque creatures took their shot and lunged for Rebecca, only to be hit by a gust of wind that caused it to explode in a slimey dark mess. The English teenager turned around in utter shock to see a woman with a very detailed and elegant armor on and the figure of a goddess. She had a spinning blade behind her, and was easily 6 feet in height. Her creamy blonde hair whispered with the wind of her assault as her eyes met with Rebecca's.

"I am thou and thou art I. You have called me from the dark side of your soul. I am your protector and your weapon. The shadows are not a threat to us any longer."

It was that same smokey, sweet voice from before. This being by the name of Hera was from the dark side of Rebecca's soul? Perhaps Rebecca was such a dark person that the dark side of her soul was indeed good.

"The 'Dark Side'? This is some bullshit situation not a star wars movie!" She cried, clenching her fists in fustration. But Rebecca quickly calmed down as she thought of how - even if she wished to deny it - this 'Dark Side of her Soul' had saved her. The intelligent part of Rebecca soon took it's place at the front line, starting to think this shitty situation through.

"Okay... Shadows? That what them creepy things are called? Never recalled my shadow looking like that..."

Another one of the "creepy things" took a swipe with it's tongue at Rebecca, only to be sliced into quarters from a swift cut of Hera's spinning circular blade. The Ashcroft failure was impressed by this mystical being, but found it overwhelming if anything as she was never one to believe in fantasy things like this.


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 9, 2012)

Alexander Engel

Alex has escaped the dangers of the shadows, and now stands alone in the forest, catching his breath. The sky above is once more clear and bright, the sun being visible once more, and for now, the shadows have receded. For now, he is safe. He can rest, for a little while, before they come after him again. The world is peaceful now, and the sounds of nature, the sounds of animals, have returned. Birds chirp in the distance, and small animals scurry through the folliage. The trees around him are evergreens, and the thick layer of pine needles crunches underfoot as he leans up against a tree, closing his eyes as he thinks.

Alex's mind is awash with a sea of memories, some lies and some truths, some new and some old- _all_ new and old, in a way- and it will take him awhile to make sense of them all. First, the life he has lived in this world. Having contact with few people other than his mother and his father, he grew up deep in nature, learning how to hunt and fight. These memories are false, it seems, but they feel real to him. He had trained in the clearing behind his house innumerable times, cutting log after log to pieces over the years, in an effort to hone his fighting abilities. Now, is this untrue? Those abilities were real, however- they had very well saved his life back there, as he fought the shadows. If these memories were false, were did those skills come from?

Then, his new memories- or, perhaps he should say, his old memories. The ones that had only recently flooded his mind, the ones that were supposedly true. His life back on earth, living in a country called Germany- again, living only with his mother and father, but not having to fight. He did not hone the skills of his body back then, he improved his mind. He had studied, and all the knowledge he had learned then had now joined his memories of his...what to call it? His "shadow" life, perhaps. He had all the knowledge he had learned in his "light" life, and it had joined the skills of his shadow life. Two completely different sets of knowledge and abilities, but he knew them both by heart now.

And finally, what he had never known before: This concept of personas and shadows, humans and demons, towers and dream worlds. He has learned now, that everyone he has ever met is simply living a lie, and that only a select few, those with "personas", can see this. They must combat these shadows, in order to survive, and...somehow make it back to earth. It was a...staggering idea, to say the least. He had no idea what to think about it, what to say, what to _do! _Still, he had to do something.

Finally, the analytical, logical part of Alex's brain kicked in, and he began to calm down. He was in over his head, he knew, but maybe if he could find some other people, maybe if he could find someone else who actually knew what they were doing, he could make some progress. First of all, he knew, he would never meet them out here, all alone in the forest, where he only came into contact with two other people on a regual basis. In addition, while he didn't know much about these Shadows, he certainly could tell they were to be feared. They were dangerous, and were looking to kill. All alone, the only one who could see them, he was sure to let his guard up eventually. He had to eat, to sleep, same as any other person.

No, he needed allies, Alex could tell, and ones who could help him. Perhaps you and I could be counted as his allies, but, alas, there is little we can do to help him. We can not call out to him in the middle of the night, when the Shadows draw near. We can not stop the blade or claw that approaches steadily towards his throat. We are little more than observers, watching a story unfold, powerless to effect it.

Alex needs to meet other Persona uses, he realizes. In an instant, we see him spring away from the tree, his fists clenched, a fiery determination in his eyes. He begins to sprint through the woods, weaving past trees and leaping over fallen trees, splashing through trees and vaulting up rock formations. Though his memories of this forest are aparently a lie, a fabrication, he still knows them like the back of his hand. As he runs, he continues to try to piece together his fragmented reality in his mind, trying to understand what all these memories mean, how they fit together, like trying to put together the most fiendish of puzzles.

Finally, out of breath and no more enlightened, Alex stumbles into the clearing behind his house. He stands in awe at what he sees before him. Months ago, in winter, the world was white. In the forst, everything was green. In the clearing of the tower, black held domain. And now, everything is cast in a red hue. There are two sources to this glow. To the right, on the far horizon, the sun is setting, throwing the world into a ruddy hue. Everything seems warm and bright. Sunsets are beautiful, to most. But to Alex, at this moment, this is not the case. It is too warm. Too bright. And the world is anything but beautiful.

When I first introduced Alex, I described the scene. I told you of the little wooden cabin that stood in the middle of the forest, a small spot of brown in the sea of green, like a mark on a blanket of life. But the cabin wasn't an absence of life; it was a source of life. Out of the chimney, I described a small plume of smoke, signifying a warm fire inside. A cozy hearth around which his family gathered, around which their lives were lived. That fire was a source of life. But now, that has changed.

When Alex studdied his card, he saw a skull upon it, and the number thirteen: The Death Arcana. It is the Arcana of change, of beginings and endings. With the obtaining of his Persona, a new world began for Alex. It was only right for another to end. That fire in that hearth, which had once held life for him, now holds his Arcana.

It now holds Death.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 9, 2012)

"Tobi"
The Darkness

There had been no light in this world; not in the sky nor on the Earth. However, this world was very unlike the world Zeref had been living in. He currently took hold in a city called Las Vegas, where the night could also be considered day. More specifically he had lived in a hotel on the Las Vegas Strip, due to being a runaway. There had been endless streams of light-bulbs laid in a rows, glowing up different hotels and signs, leaving an endless night without rest. The hotel he had stayed at was called the Bellagio; a location which is mainly known for their amazing water shows. 

Zeref however didn't care for any of that. In fact, he'd rather be enveloped in total darkness, sealed away forever from any other life organism. He only chose to stay here because this had been the only spot where they would not turn him in to the authorities, and thus he had been saved. If he could chose to go to a different location it would probably have to be the giant black pyramid known as the Luxor. Not only did it look mysterious, it had a Egyptian them towards it, which peaked Zeref's interests more than a lousy water-show. 

The main interest Zeref had in the Luxor had not been the strange statues or the fact that pyramid had been black; what cought his eye the most was the large ray of light, shooting straight towards the sky. On some nights, especially when there had been a full moon, it looked as if the beam of light was aiming to hit and reflect off the moon. Of course one should know that would be almost physically and literally impossible, but regardless, it still fascinated him.

Which brought up another point, his fascination with the big orb in the sky. He loved to watch it cycle all the way from a full moon, to that of a waning crescent. Only on nights of a new moon had he been truly disappointed. It was his only guide towards his current location when he was on the run, that and the stars. But here in Las Vegas, one can't see the stars due to all the lights in the city. Ironically, tonight in the sky, held a new moon, like all those nights he hated so.

Zeref secured his mask and closed the soft window curtains. Almost no light had existed in this room; probably the only place in the city where no crevice of light slipped in. He made his way towards his bed, but couldn't help shake off a uneasy feeling. Regardless he ignored it, and calmly rested ontop of his bed sheets. He hadn't dared sleep inside any of the thick blankets, just in case if a quick escape had been needed. After closing his eyes he quickly dosed off, falling into eternal slumber.

_"Go to the tower and find your world - one without lies. Once you arrive you won't have to run anymore."_
​Quickly with a fright he sprung his body forward, with his single eye receiving a blueish haze of light. He felt the ground underneath himself, and he could instantly tell it had not been his bed. No, in fact it reminded him of those long and cold nights in the small grassy prairies. However this was not the only difference he noticed in his surroundings, as he looked around he could see no ceilings, no walls, only forests and the vast sky. He was shocked, truly, had he been moved out here? Was the reason why he didn't wake until he was completely moved because he had been drugged? No, if that were the case they wouldn't of left his mask, concealing his identity. Although there had been one more note that had troubled him more.

As he looked towards the sky he had noticed that the moon was hung there, shining brightly onto the land. Secondly in front of the moons gaze awaited a tower, that seemed to climb straight out of the Earth's, and towards the big silver circle in the air. Zeref clenched his fist, staring at this tower that had been standing there; whatever it had been it sent a chill down his spine. Had this been what the voice from earlier told him about, this tower? This tower was immense, it was truly frightening, he had been experiencing true fear for the first time...

But that wasn't a bad feeling. His mask glistened  in the moon light, as he took the first few heavy steps forwards; with an increasing thud with each and every move he made. Before retching the forest he made a mute observation. He somehow had been taken to this remote woodland without him or anyone else noticing, right after falling asleep. With the added fact that the moon had been completely full, despite it just being a new moon, compiled with this gigantic tower randomly appearing, he was almost positive that this had been a dream. No matter then, there would be absolutely nothing to fear if that were the case.

He wandered around the petite parry for roughly five minutes until he found a through road. It had been a old dirt road, but Zeref was use to taking these kind of things all the time; this small trail wouldn't hurt. As he walked through he noted that the trail had been narrow, due to the emmense forest life around himself. That also applied to above him as well, as a roof of nature secured itself between the forests that surrounded him. He continued to follow the trail until it came to an abrupt end, which only showed the enormous tower.

He was so mesmerized with the tower itself he hardly noticed the gate that lined itself around the gigantic building. As he approached the gates immediately opened, as if it were awaiting him. He didn't just stop here thought, he continued on towards the structure. Finally he reached a door, which looked like, well, an ordinary door. He reached out for the handle, and expected it to be locked. Well he had been wrong; the door's handle quickly turned and he pushed it in. This didn't bode well for him though. 

Suddenly light illuminated onto Zeref's body. His eye, not adjusted, quickly shut along with his arms ready to cover the eye hole on the mask. The light faded rapidly, and Zeref was left in the cold darkness. Or so he thought.

Suddenly a creature merged out from the ground. By it's appearance it looked like some strange cross between beetle, a dog, and a chipmunk. Even though it was completely black the figure looked absolutely disgusting. For a few seconds the creature just sat there, observing Zeref, although once it's eyes got bored it lunged. As it jumped Zeref dodged to the side, making the creature hit straight into the tower head on. To his dismay, the tower had vanished, and the creature didn't seem to take any damage from the impact to the ground. His fist tightened as he told himself: 

"What's there to worry about? As long as this is a dream I..."

Before he could finish his sentence something had grabbed his leg. It quickly through him out past where the gates use to be, crashing into a tree. He looked out with his singular eye hole as he commented: 

"I could feel that...Is this not a dream?"

He stood up slowly as he brushed himself off, and noticed how there were now four of those creatures. If this truly wasn't a dream, even though this could never happen, then he was almost assuredly dead. These things looked like they were ready to kill him, and if they weren't damaged from crashing into the ground at all then he couldn't think of anything he could do to harm these abominations. He now felt another type of fear, not one out of unexpectedness, but one from death. He could tell he was going to die soon if something didn't happen.












_"I am thou and thou art I."

_As the voice spoke Zeref had a series of images play though his head. It started all the way from childhood, with his overprotective parents, all the way up to his adventures when he ran away, and finding his new home in Vegas. Zeref snapped back to reality hard, as if a train had hit him in the head. After a few moments something small started to flutter towards him from the light filled sky. To him it looked like some sort of ordinary card he would have seen on the streets at his new home, but he felt it may be of some importance. He quickly grabbed it and suddenly a flush of light surrounded the young man. The voice came back with a boom as it proclaimed:

_"Call me forth!"_

If he were told to call whatever this _forth _a few seconds ago he would have no idea what he would do. But for some strange reason he had acquired a word in which to use. Two of the creatures leaped towards him as he said:​
"Per..."​
The creatures didn't halt or stop, they continued, with hunger in their eyes.​
"So..."​
The tarot card he had been holding now started to glow a bright array of colors, as if it were overheating and about to explode.​
"Naaaaa!"
​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 9, 2012)

_(continued)_

The card illuminated an  immense white light. Suddenly, as quickly as it had appeared, the light  shattered into millions of pieces, along with the card. Suddenly the  black like figures had been slashed and thrown backwards. Zeref didn't  think he did it, but there had been no one else around. The masked man  looked behind himself to notice a purple floating dragon above him. He  was in utter shock at first, but then the other two creatures took a  jump at him.

The dragon quickly took it's  hands, which were located at the top portion of each wing, and took  another swing at the two creatures. They were sent flying away with the  same result. Taking a better look at this dragon he could tell this  thing was enormous, a lot bigger than two of him anyways. The dragon  opened it's mouth, as it spoke:

 _"I  am thou and thou art I. You have called me from the  dark side of your  soul. I am your protector and your weapon. The  shadows are not a threat  to us any longer.__"_​ 
Zeref took a moment to  pause. In this situation that hadn't made any sense, he was almost  killed, only to be saved by this thing he had summoned. After making  sure those were the events that transpired he had asked:

"Even  though this entire thing doesn't make any sense whatsoever, you did  save me from those...shadows you called them? So I can assume this isn't  a dream..."​ 
Zeref took a look around himself, noting the structures and the forest  surrounding himself. If this hadn't been a dream then he'd have to fend  for himself again. But, it also seemed that there was no one else here.

"Heh...You  said you were the dark side of my soul? I guess this isn't a lie---this  is all real. Plus seeing as there's no one else here it means I won't  have to run and hide from any human anymore. I guess this entire  situation is just shitty isn't it?"​ ​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 10, 2012)

Arc I: Queen's Fury​
The night befell the land. Silence was heard throughout the lush forest, the clam mountains, the snowy regions. Peace surrounded the false world created by shadows- by a shadow. Throughout the venturing of men and woman a like, a powerful shadow's patience was wearing thin. Her servants were failing to assassinate these... plagues from her very land. Her smile however was unwavering. Confident in her power she had decided to visit her own dream land. Her fingers did, but a simple flick and the once calm night, erupted in disaster. The clouds that floated among the air were now circling wildly through space. In the middle of the earth, they continued to rapidly spin until a gust of win emanated from their speed, the wind turned into the shape of a fierce tornado which slowly descended upon the sea beneath it.

Upon it. The sea seem to have willingly started to separate as if commanded to do so, creating a slight road towards the land. A large amount of sea shadows gathered as in to welcome the incoming being that was about to step on the soil of this fake land... I cannot begin to explain what horrid aura this creature that descended along the storm emanated. It was like a force which power equal that of a demon. The spines of many started to clench in icy fear as they witness the very sea lift, the very air become thick with the disgusting stench of death.

Feet trembled, eyes welded up in fear. Hearts clenched in despair. The tornado, had finally placed it's tail on the earth. The wild gust of wind that once befell the earth and made trees themselves sway furiously from side to side, now subsided as a woman came form the inside of the tornado. 

​
A beautiful woman who's hair was a dark as the night, who's eyes gleamed along with the color of bright red. Slender in body, and skin as white as the snow. Even though her appearance could appeal to any man or woman before her. She gave out an aura of evil, of blood lust and power. The shadows themselves quivered in her presence,her fingers slid through her cheek as her tongue coursed through her lips. Her eyes demonstrated a light satisfaction in them, as she spoke.

"Human soul are quite exquisite. It's truly a shame that I'd have to take matters into my own hands. It's disappointing to see that my minions are ever so weak against these... parasites that think can challenge my land."

Her words, subtle as the may have sounded were filled with anger and hatred towards these insects that roamed this land which she called her own. Her eyes slightly dimmed, her smile kind as it may seem, was smug. It held confidence and reassurance. 

Her hand extended towards the air, a dark colored light emanated from the very space into her palm. This light started to take shape and materialize. Forging what seemed like a scythe. 

"My minions could do so very little against these... viruses. How about I summon something with a little bit more... power behind it."

He hand brought the scythe backwards as she gripped it tightly in her hands a quick swung to the side, and then it stopped... it had seemed to have... pierced the very space before her. Distorting the fabric of space itself her scythe continued to open a hole through the very core of reality. A purple colored light was all that seemed to appear. 

In moment even when her Scythe seemed to have finish carving this scar into reality. Nothing happened, her smiled turned to a grin as hand furiously escaped the hole which she had created. Unwavering, not even the slightest amount of fear struck her. The hand was huge in size, another two hands, followed by another three and another ten...

​
It was large entity created only of hands with held blades each one. Disgustingly swaying side to side, the entity managed to escape the hole created by this woman. As it stood before her, the hole closed as she told it.

"I am your Queen: Quelaag. Magician! I am what you will serve. Await the enemy, and strike them all at once. Their consciousnesses,  their very persona will lead them to you."

The entity did as she told and... 'rushed' towards the area, he knew she would deem worthy. 

Her hands made their way towards her hair, as swayed it with her hand placing it behind her ear. Her eyes closed and her smile unwavering as ever she spoke to those who wielded the persona and told them in a soft tone.

"Venture to the middle of the forest. The light will show the way." 

The moon itself positioned itself on the area and a ray of light pointed at the area where they would face the powerful shadow...

A smirk crossed her lips as she ventured as well towards that destination. Calmly as she went.. she awaited favorable results from this powerful beats.


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 10, 2012)

Alexander Engel

Disaster. Accidents. Bad Fortune. They happen to all of us. It's tragic, of course, and we tend to believe we are the only ones experiencing them, but the truth is, we're not alone. Not alone in our despair, anyway. It's a bit saddening that one of the few things that can unite the human race is tragedy. Bad times bring us together, not good ones. We do not rely on each other when everything is going our way. Why should we? We only need ourselves then, and it's not like we plan to share any of our good luck. Such is the way of the world. Or, perhaps I should say, such is the way of humans. Are other sentient creatures like us in this way, powered by their greed? Do demons lend a helping hand to others, do they rely on themselves when times are tough?

Ah, but I ramble. These questions should be saved for another time, should be asked by someone else. As your humble narrator, as your simple storyteller, it is my duty to guide you on this little adventure, to tell you what happens next. It is not my place to bore you with my own thoughts. I only did so, as I was considering where we'd last left off. Tragedy, in a single word.

Fire had engulfed the world- or, should I say, Alex's world- once again, I make a mistake. One of his worlds. One of his worlds are engulfed in flame. But right here, right now, standing in front of his burning home, he does not consider this. This is not simply a house burning, not to Alex. It is not even one of his worlds, or his whole world. It is _the _whole world, to him. At this moment, only this tragedy holds his attention.

What can he do, however? How can a man fight a fire? How can we hold back the tide? How can we stop nature? We cannot. Though Alex would do anything to stop this, he would give his own life, in the heat of the moment- ha, the _heat_ of the moment- it would have no effect. He can do nothing but watch the world burn. There is something he could do, but the action itself is out of his reach: He could wake up. He could dispell his horrid dream, this lovecraftian nightmare, and return to his world. But it is not so simple as that. If we could solve our problems just by waking up- even when the problems themself are actually dreams- we would. That is impossible, however. Later, Alex will reflect upon this, and realize his goal, the only way to reverse this. But for now, there is nothing to be done.

We see Alex fall onto his knees, tears streaming down his face, shivering despite the intense heat. There is no way he could actually know it, no logical explaination why, but he can feel the unbearable, heavy, double-sided truth of the thought that slithers and creeps into his mind at that moment: His parents are in that house, and they are not. They burn at this moment, but for all intents and porposes, they are gone. He could find their bodies, but he could not find his parents.

And what does he do? What does our hero do, faced with the catalyst that all heroes face? Of course we know what he does! He leaps to his feet, steel in his eyes! He sets off on an epic journey, a quest of monumentous proportions! He seeks out the villain who has wronged him, and faces his foe with the courage of the greatest of heroes! What else might a hero do!?

That is what a hero might do. But right now, Alex is not a hero. He is not brave, he is not determined, he is not confident. He does not stand, he does not set off, he does not seek adventure. Alex does not do any of those things. This is a story, yet, but I do not weave and improvise at this moment. I have told this story many times before, and nothing but the smallest, most unimportant details have changed. I did not make this story up. This is not some flight of fancy, some fairy tale where knights slay princesses and save dragons, or some such rubbish. So, you ask, what does he do?

He does what any normal person might do.

He does nothing.

He cries.

He despairs.

He wallows in self pity.

Alex is not a hero. He is little more than a child. Right now, he wants nothing more than his Mommy and Daddy.

But he can not have them. So he cries. And he weeps. And he sobs. He does so for several minutes. He might've done so for hours, but for the fire. Not the fire itself, that is, but the cause of the fire. Out of the wreckage of the cabin floats a creature- a shadow. It is large, the hight of a man and the shape of a teardrop. It floats about three feet off the ground and shivers in the air. It looks to be made of something which is part mist, part flames. It is red, and lets off a warm heat. Two tentacles, more opaque than the rest of the body, come out of the bottom of it, trailing down and behind it, ending a few inches off the ground. They look a bit like legs. on the front of it, about in the center, was a mask, silver with black paterns.












It floats over to Alex, who finally notices it. It lets off a sound, like a deep, echoing laugh. "Ooohohohohoho...!!" It was a malevolent guffaw, and Alex scowls through the tears, rising to his feet and trying to wipe them away, to little effect. *"And what the hell do you want!?" *he yells, his voice hoarce. He can instantly tell what it is- a Smoldering Wisp, weak to ice- but he doesn't care. All he cares about is that it's a Shadow, and they're responsible for his pain. He doesn't care why it's here, or what it wants, or even if it's friendly- wether or not Shadows can even be friendly, he doesn't know- he just knows it's kind has hurt him, and he wants to hurt it back.

Suddenly before him, he sees a collection of white particles, which darken and come together, gaining shape. He knows what it is, and lunges at it, opening his jaws wide and clamping his teeth down on it, tearing the card apart with a shake of his head. Then, with a flash of light, his Persona is there- Alice. *"Kill it!!" *he screams at his Persona. *"Kill it dead!!"*

He then pulls his two blades out of their sheathes and jumped forward at the Shadow, bringing his left hand down, holding his weapon like a dagger, meaning to stab it through the mask. But it moves to the side, and the blade misses. It encounters some resistance, like trying to cut through syrup. It goes through easily enough, however, and then his hand plunges in. Losing his balance, Alex falls forward, his entire forearm passing through the creature before he hits the ground.

Laying there, dazed, he doesn't feel it at first. But after a few seconds, he screams, his arm covered in scorches and burns. He rolled, trying to put it out, as if he was still on fire, but only the wounds were left. At the same time, his Persona, filled with the rage he felt, opens its mouth wide and shoots a Witches Talon out. it strikes the mask, and the Wisp lets out a scream, shaking and waving about wildly.

Clenching his teeth, Alex mutters *"Cure!" *And most of the burns disappear, save for a thin strip, winding it's way around his arm from the hollow of his wrist to the center of his forearm. It still hurts, but he can ignore it. But now his pride is hurt. He leaps to his feet and, clenching his fists at his sides like an angry child, screams at the Wisp *"Mudo! Mudo Mudo Mudo Mudo!! Die die die just fucking DIE!!"*

One of the spells must work, as we see the Smoldering Wisp fall to the ground, it's body seeming to evaporate, leaving only its mask behind, which quickly crumbles away to nothing. Exausted from the use of so many spells, he collapses to the ground, falling unconsious next to the burning husk of his home. In the morning, Alex will have to get up and deal with his situation. But, for now, he may rest, not having to face his husk of a life.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 11, 2012)

_Derek Disward_
Curiosity​











The 20 year old young man ventured down the long endless road. He had been walking on the same road for 2 hours and civilization was yet to be found. Not even one single person was seen. Derek stopped and decided to take a break. He walked towards and sat on the grassy plains on the side of the road. "Ugh am I dreaming? I can't be the only one in this world..." Derek knew he couldn't be dreaming after feeling pain when he landed on the ground from falling off the tree during his battle with the shadows.

He reached his back pocket and pulled out a pack of cigarettes and a lighter. He pulled out a cigarette from the pack and lit it. He looked up at the sky as he stuck the cigarette in his mouth. "Man, how the hell did I even get stuck in this situation? Its not like I even asked it to be this way..." He let out a puff of smoke from his mouth. Derek slowly closed his eyes while biting onto his cigarette and fell asleep.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
_"I guess that will be all thats left to hunt today." I suddenly noticed a smell. It was the smell of something burning. "It's coming from my house?!" I drop the dead deer in my hands and ran as fast as I could to my house. "Shit, shit, Is mom and dad ok?! Is my house ok?!" As I was running, I noticed the smoke hovering above in the sky and it was coming from my house. I reached the end of the forest and saw the redness emanating around my house. Just before I reached my house, the walls and the roof had already burned down. I stood there dumbfounded, knowing I could have helped but I was too busy hunting. I slammed my fist onto the ground in tears. Suddenly a hand had touched my shoulder. "Derek... we had called you for hours and you didn't even come to help us... What were you doing? Hunting for animals?!" My dad asked me while I was trying to wipe my tears.

I looked behind him and saw my mom trying to hold her depression in. It was obvious she wanted to cry. I looked at my dad and hugged him as tight as I could, "I'm sorry dad! I didn't know! If I knew I would have come running as fast as I could! Its all my fault! It only happened because I hunted for too long!" I could see my parents moving farther and farther away from me. My tears from my eyes let out once more trying to reach them. "It's all my fault... It's all my fault!"_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
Derek suddenly woke up heavily breathing. He looked at the sky and saw the moon was shining upon him. His cigarette was already wasted on the ground as it fell out of his mouth sometime after he fell asleep. "Man, I fell asleep didn't I?" He then thought about what he had dreamed. "Why did I dream about that of all dreams..."  He sighed and got up to continue on his journey. 

Out of nowhere, a voice had spoken to him in his mind. "Venture to the middle of the forest. The light will show the way." Derek sighed in disappointment. "Another voice? Well, I can't be anymore mentally insane since I already had my persona talk to me before. Might as well stop bitching and listen to what it had said...." Derek looked around for a light. He noticed a ray of light shining down upon a forest and knew that had to be it. 

He took out another cigarette from his pack and lit it. "Well I guess I better go in with style..." Derek put the cigarette in his mouth and walked in the suspicious forest. "I better get some answers, I want to know where the hell I am..." He muttered heading for the direction the light had shined down upon.


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 12, 2012)

Alexander Engel

Childhood. It is a simple paradox; a time that is loved by those who had it, and hated by those who have it. Of course, this is nothing new, and I do not mean to imply that I am revealing some wonderous new idea. Everyone knows this, and so many stories touch upon it as a central concept. For good reason, of course; what do the concepts of good and evil mean to a man who's only want is to feed his family, or to survive one more day in an inhospitable world? Of course, I suppose, they do not sit around contemplating matters of age and life and time, but my point is that there are certain cental concepts we have all felt. One, of course, being childhood. Everyone has had a childhood, even if it didn't have the symptoms of a normal childhood.

And that brings me back to my original point. The symptoms that are specific to the ailment that is childhood. Simplicity. Innocence. Happiness, some pessimists might say. Love, the heartbroken might say. Lack of expectations. Expectations placed upon the child, anyway. Children have many expectations of the world themselves.

My question is, when does childhood end? Of course, sense you cannot answer, I will answer my own question. There is not a specific moment, though many societies have a formal rite of passage. You are not transformed physically or mentally during these momments. So, if there is no time to be named, no age that holds a sudden change, when does it happen?

It comes down to the child themself. I wonder if you know where I'm going with this? What I mean is, it is different for everyone. For most, it is a slow, gradual proccess. Responsibility is gained, independence comes upon them, and they learn what they need to know to survive on their own. This is how it should be, but, alas, it is not so. For some, for the unlucky, childhood comes abruptly. It comes like the shattering of glass. It comes like the chiming of a clock. It comes like a hammer against brass. It comes like a fall against rocks.

Alex slept as a child, not seeing the glass break. He did not dream, so did not hear the clock chime. He awoke, still too groggy to percieve the hammer striking.

But one cannot ignore a fall.

For a few precious, sweet seconds, Alex did not know where he was. But the pieces quickly fell into place; the last grains of sand tumbled through the hourglass. He was outside. He was on the ground. His arm was burned. He lay next to the smoldering remains of a building.

*"Wha...wha?"*

Tick, tock.

Dashed against the rocks.

I will stop here. I will let Alex grieve. I may be a storyteller, but not everything must be told. He will have his privacy. In time, he finishes. He searches through the ruins of his home, fishing out a few things here and there that survived. By the time he finishes, it is getting dark once more. He has said his goodbyes, and now wonders what to do next. Unbeknownst to him, this decision has already been made for him, by...another.

*"Venture to the middle of the forest. The light will show the way." 
*

This...other's voice slips into his mind like a worm, working its way through the mud. It sounds melodic to Alex's naive ears. He does not realize the darkness that lies behind it. The malice. The desire to snuff out the candle of his life, to freeze its flickering forays, to dim its dismal dance. He believes it is the voice of a friend. For a moment, he is so gullible as to wonder if it is the voice of his mother. I would fear for him if it was, the monster he would be. Thankfully, his mother was nothing more than a human, no more special than Alex himself- less, considering the circumstances, the events of the last day.

He begins to wander through the forest, drawn to the light, to the Will-o-Wisp speaking of goodness and beauty, but silently promising death and destruction. Or, at least, more conflict. Always more conflict. When innocence dies, it stays dead, it would seem.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 15, 2012)

Luciano De Luca
_Open Your Eyes_​
In the middle of the glorious Venice, Italy, stands a tall structure of steel and glass. It's connected to several other structures of similar cylinder shape like the arms of a torso. They don't compare the size of it, only being the side attraction while the structure in the middle brings all eyes to it as one would pass by. It makes it hard to believe for an actual person that this is a building. However, once one considers that this the corporate building of one of the biggest car company in the world, the image isn't so far-fetched. 

Considering all that, you would have to know that this 2,215 feet building with 4 sub-buildings that each reach to 1,725 feet in height has to be the De Luca car company main building. It size taking up the good portion of the city, yet no one complains because the state of economy that is going so great can only be because of it. Inside the buildings contain plans, projects, meetings, investments and etc. Just about anything that has to do with business and automobiles are packed withing these buildings. Not many people can gain access to such an important and high-profile place.

On the 21st floor of the center building are nothing but carpet, walls, suits, ties and papers in the halls. Just the average for every single other floor here. The president of this building and this company is Leroy De Luca. There is something special about this floor though with the many shoes that move along the blue carpet. The reason is because of the brown-haired pretty boy in the yellow suit that has the looks of a prince, the son of Leorio De Luca, Luciano De Luca.

There are other suits that walk amongst him as well, employes that are constantly speaking to him at the same time about business matters. Even though that happens to be his specialty and he's fluent in several languages, understanding the words of every single person at the same time isn't. He's use to this, taking the opportunity to not even try to understand and instead think of a new way to increase sales. 

As he walks amongst the crowd of nagging business monkeys, he makes his way for the room up ahead. The tab on the white door, reads the words 'President De Luca'. "Yes, yes. Now if you all excuse me I have an important meeting with my father. I'd appreciate it if you all not bother us." with those words, Luciano leaves the suits behind him and opens the door. "Father, I have to speak with you about-" before his words can be fully released, a bright light takes up his vision. From what he can tell, it must be the sunlight entering through the glass windows.

Once the light fades, he removes the hand that is protecting his eyes. Upon the action, a shocking scene is laid out before him. The room that should be full of trophies, chairs and an overly expensive coffee cup is now a room of grey stone and even more dullness than usual. No words can even escape Luciano's mouth, his father that is usual in a highly priced suit is now is now in brown clothe that would be totally embarrassing for the head of a global business such as this one. "Father! What the hell kind of joke is this! You complained about my jokes but what your doing is ridiculous!" Luciano yelled across the stone room that had to of been fake.

"Luciano! I don't know what's gotten into you but this horse business is never a joke! And no matter how ridiculous a joke may be, there are none that are worse than yours!" Leorio De Luca relied just as powerfully without even an inch of a smirk on his face. Of course, his father had never been one to crack a joke, especially not like this. "Wait, did you say....horses!?" with those words echoing in his mind, Luciano dashes across the room and towards the open square in the wall that revealed sunlight, which should be a window. Something inside of him dropped once he had fully seen the outside from above. There was stone, wheat, straw, iron, awkward music, the large steel structure that was this building is now a large stone structure that happens to be larger than most of the other very small buildings but not even close to what it was before.

Even worst of all, the cars that were so precious to the company were replaced by horses. It's as if his world had been turned into something else entirely. Everything had been turned into some old age medieval setting. That had to be completely impossible. He could only believe that he had bumped his head on the way into the room and had been knocked out. 

Either way......."*You must go to the Tower....*" those words suddenly entered inside of his mind like an echo. He could tell it wasn't his father or himself. Whatever it was seemed to make Luciano want to follow what it said. With a closer look he could see something, an incredibly tall tower, as if it were coming from the sky.  With being inside this strange dream, and that idea in his head, the boy made his way towards the destination point...

After about a dreadful two hour walk, Luciano made his way in front of the tower that reached to the heavens. It hurt his eyes, the shining blare of light that emitted from the tower was a little much. "I don't know whats going on..and I hate that...so is this the answer?" Luciano questioned himself as he reached to the gates as if they were the sole answer. At that instant, the tower disappeared with a flash of light that left Luciano confused. "What was...." with those thoughts drifting off, an anonymous feeling crept up his back.

As if something terrible was there, Luciano slowly turned around. There, something black was being formed from the earth. Something vile and twisted, it was something that he had not seen before. No level of his education had answer for him at this moment. There were five of them that had been formed, large round black and white beings that were floating in the air.

There were no eyes, just mouths, lips, teeth and large tongues that stuck out sickeningly. This night air seemed to have consumed everything, as he looked he could tell even if they had no eyes that he was going to be there food. Laughing, they moved in to devour the boy's mind and soul. His shaking hand reached in his pocket and pulled out the knife that his father had given to him for protection. But what would that do against those things!?

Luciano would be devoured the instant he even tried to attack. "...So is this it? Is this how I'm going to die? Me of all people!? Not me!!"


----------



## Kenju (Jan 15, 2012)

(continued)

"_I am thou, and thou art I_"​
Luciano stopped all together. He had heard the voice in his head yet again. This was a terrible time to be going crazy. However there was something else, something seemed to lit up inside of his mind. A recollection of his memories were being played like a video in his head. 

It was said that people see visions of there past when they die. That wasn't it, what he was seeing were things that had shaped what he was, his true self. ".....What's going on?" he spoke to nothing but at the same time something. It almost seemed like time had stopped for him...yes...him.

"_Open your eyes! Call me forth!_"​
Those words roared through the world, but it was only his world that it had been heard. It should be brought out into the universe to shine in every single spec of it. Luciano's mind went blank but there was a fire burning deep withing it. His breathing was being constricted, he loosened the tie around his neck, taking a deep breath and letting everything out......

At the same time, a card of light had been brought in front of him. It shined brightly, but unlike the other times he did not close his eyes nor look away from it.

It was enveloping him completely,  

He knew what was inside of it. 

The shining card that held the image of a tower being struck down by lightning....

They knew what they had to do....


"*PER..*​
The knife was swung into the air, slicing the card in half and smashing it into pieces.

*..SONA!!!!*"










​
The light flashed before everything that was there. Smoke had enveloped the ground below. Once everything had been cleared, there it stood before the dark creatures. A handsome young man with long black hair in white shined brilliantly. The white spear showing not just a sign of power but of skill as well. 

Luciano stood behind, his face no longer holding one of fear. Instead it was one oozing with resolve in face of the threats. What was in front was a persona, Luciano's persona that took physical manifestation. With a powerful yell, he commanded his partner battle, his name was..

"CU CHULAINN!!!"

At that instant, the man in white dashed forward without a second of waste. The white spear in his hand swung across, slicing one of the creatures in half. Turning his body around Cu Chulainn drives his spear down into another, defeating it just like the others. With a strong twisting thrust, the Persona skewers another one of the creatures through it's mouth.

In no time, the three of the defeated beings dissolve into nothing. Seeing that attacking the Persona to be pointless, the fourth round creature launches for Luciano. However, he does not move and neither cries out of fear. Instead, "Cu Chulainn, Garu!" a whirl of wind envelops the beast and turns into the blackness that it truly is, Cu Culainn being the one responsible. With the rest defeated, the last creature flees to safety. 

Although, a certain company prince will not allow that to happen. "Take this! Cu Chulainn! Wind Slice!" with that call, the Cu Chulainn swings his mighty spear across the air, what is created is a crescent blade of wind sent flying through the night and chasing the target. With no where near fast enough seed to get away, the blade of wind makes a clean cut through the black and white creature, returning it to nothing.

Having watched such power for himself, Luciano stares at the mighty warrior, Cu Chulainn.

"Cu Chulainn....this is my Persona..."


----------

